# "in House" Generator?



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

We used to have a "retro" Class A RV that we were redoing - bought a NICE Onan to replace the 30+ yr. old generator onboard and decided we were tired and family growing and we needed a little luxury after the lime green shag carpeting, thus the Outback. Have never looked back....

Anyway - long way to ask if anyone has installed a generator "in house" - not a mod where it sits in a receiver mount or anything - like underneath in one of the storage bays.

I have searched the forums, but couldnt find anything.....

Thanks in advance for your time and expertise


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd sure be concerned about the exhaust getting into my trailer. Toxic fumes - BAD

This is why most of us have generators that you can move away from the trailer and then use a power cord to connect back to the Outback.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes - it comes with an exhaust kit, so placement is important.....as is adding a gas tank....might be better to sell and purchase a portable.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jedmunson said:


> Yes - it comes with an exhaust kit, so placement is important.....as is adding a gas tank....might be better to sell and purchase a portable.


Think selling that one is your best solution. Then if you ever need one, you can use the portable one. I keep mine in my garage all winter...just in case.


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yes - it comes with an exhaust kit, so placement is important.....as is adding a gas tank....might be better to sell and purchase a portable.


Think selling that one is your best solution. Then if you ever need one, you can use the portable one. I keep mine in my garage all winter...just in case.
[/quote]

I second that motion.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

John,
What is the unit that you now have? Onan twin ? Probably 4 to 5 kw? If so it would be a heavy addition to the OB. Especially if you only used it on rare occasions.
I also had an older rv with a gen set. It was used so little that one of the valves stuck open on it requiring me to drop it, pull a head etc etc. Used it more to run the A?C down the highway than anything.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

I would think that losing that much storage space would be a bad thing.

Scott


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I installed a Generac Impluse 3600 LPG generator in my 25rss. Yes I did lose the one outside storage compartment but the convience of not having to haul gas or lift the generator in and out of the truck is nice. I chose this unit because of the size and wieght, smallest in it's class and weighs in at 99 pounds. As far as toxic gases I have never had a problem. The sheet metal compartment that the generator is mounted in isolates the living area and the exhaust pipe directs the gases away from the doors to the slide side of the Outback. Well worth the work and it sure is nice to only have to hit a start switch to power up the outback. Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

So, basically, as long as you can deal with losing the compartment space, it doesn't push over the numbers at the scale, and you install it properly, with the exhaust and fuel source always in mind, on on-board generator is a great idea, especially if you do a lot of dry camping.

Tim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You could always mount it on a slide out if you wanted, to better vent and fill it.

Carey


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> So, basically, as long as you can deal with losing the compartment space, it doesn't push over the numbers at the scale, and you install it properly, with the exhaust and fuel source always in mind, on on-board generator is a great idea, especially if you do a lot of dry camping.
> 
> Tim


The unit is an Onan 5500kw gasoline unit. Weighs 300 lbs, plus fuel and tank. Love the idea of on-board generator, but this one is massive. I think it will fit into the space, but probably better to sell it and purchase a smaller one. Any ideas on how much power is needed to run the AC/slideout, etc., on board? I suspect it should be able to throw off at least 20 amps.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> I installed a Generac Impluse 3600 LPG generator in my 25rss. Yes I did lose the one outside storage compartment but the convience of not having to haul gas or lift the generator in and out of the truck is nice. I chose this unit because of the size and wieght, smallest in it's class and weighs in at 99 pounds. As far as toxic gases I have never had a problem. The sheet metal compartment that the generator is mounted in isolates the living area and the exhaust pipe directs the gases away from the doors to the slide side of the Outback. Well worth the work and it sure is nice to only have to hit a start switch to power up the outback. Kirk


LPG has a distinct advantage of drastically reduced emissions for such an application.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> LPG has a distinct advantage of drastically reduced emissions for such an application.


Plus, you already have a fuel supply on board, saving even more weight.



> I suspect it should be able to throw off at least 20 amps.


The Outback has a 30 amp service, so I would start there. I think most consensus is 3-4 kw will run everything without a worry, but I'd have to do the math.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi jedmunson,

I agree w/ hatcityhosehauler. I if you can pay the price of space and weight then go for it. Onans are not the quitest gens. but a good enclosure can help.

Here is a slice of my experiance. I work for a local TV news operation. For many years I worked out of a van with a 7KW diesel Onan gen. installed on the driver side. The gen was mounted on shock mounts on and a heavy duty slide out tray. The tray locks in place inside sealed steel box, the door was louvered with filters for cooling. Power, flexible fuel and exhaust lines were routed though the bottom of the box. I used an extra flexible exhaust tube when wind was blowing exhaust gas back into the van.

my .02's,
Scott


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Rob, you can see a picture of the install in the old photo gallery under my name. 
The safty of the unit alot has to do with the install. You need to have a sealed sheet metal box to start with. This includes all the electrical wires that run out of it. I also took it a step farther by installing sheet metal all the way through the floor, so it would be water tight as well as vapor tight. Next I installed a exhaust fan on the door to have a positive presure through the box for cooling and for vapor removal. Thirty amps is all you need because you are limited to the size power cord. I do miss the outside storage but the time and back strain of lifting a generator off sets it. Kirk


----------

